# Digital cockpit show gear position



## Tiguan R Line (Dec 15, 2019)

Anyone know if there is a setting to show the gear position? I know in manual shift mode, M1, M2 etc. What about S1, S2, S3, or D1, D2? I remember seeing it somewhere. Maybe just European models.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

If it's like the old gen Tiguan, then you would have to decide the transmission to RoW

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Need an update to the TCU to show the gears in normal drive mode for the NAR model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What would be the benefit to knowing this?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Need an update to the TCU to show the gears in normal drive mode for the NAR model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish this was possible without a flash. Vasia was dangling a carrot in front of me but wasn't able to figure it out.


----------



## fprice1 (Oct 4, 2011)

ice4life said:


> I wish this was possible without a flash. Vasia was dangling a carrot in front of me but wasn't able to figure it out.[/QUOTE
> The Audi A4 ultra (same engine/trans) has the modification and is in OBD11. It might need to be long coded in.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

fprice1 said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > I wish this was possible without a flash. Vasia was dangling a carrot in front of me but wasn't able to figure it out.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fprice1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> fprice1 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it turned on by OBD11 or was that function on by default?
> ...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

fprice1 said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > ....The Audi A4 ultra (same engine/trans)......
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

fprice1 said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > OBD11 app.
> ...


----------



## fprice1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> fprice1 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you enable that feature? Curious since others say it’s not possible on the NAR models.
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

fprice1 said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Enabled on an 18 Audi A4 Ultra thru OBD11 app.
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> fprice1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I followed that but what you module, adaption?, long coding? what was the steps?
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > With an app, it does everything behind the scenes so you wouldn't be able to tell what was changed. That's the one downside.
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I’ve heard that, but I’m surprised no one can go in and watch what it’s doing during the application. Apparently it can be done then without flashing the TCU?
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice, here’s what I’ve found real quick. Looks like it was done via long coding bit changes. I’m sure it’s specific to the particular model of transmission. Appears just a quick glance it’ll work for automatic transmission, not DSG. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8730849-VCDS-Enable-Display-of-Gear-while-in-D-amp-S

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...ng-for-displaying-gear-in-D-mode-(NAR-models)

Below options take from second thread link:

Here is how to do it on an Audi Q5:

Enable automatic gear selection shown in DIS
[02 – Auto Trans] [Adaptation – 10]
Select “Single Gear Display” from top channel drop down menu
Select “D on/S on” from new value drop down menu

02 - Auto Trans > 07 - Coding > Software Coding

By Default the value should be VW Tiguan North America
Just change to 0000328 - VW Tiguan (5N) Rest of World (RoW)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice, here’s what I’ve found real quick. Looks like it was done via long coding bit changes. I’m sure it’s specific to the particular model of transmission. Appears just a quick glance it’ll work for automatic transmission, not DSG.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8730849-VCDS-Enable-Display-of-Gear-while-in-D-amp-S
> 
> ...


The Audi Q5 procedure will not work on our Tiguans. That adaptation channel does not exist in my TCU, and the coding looks nothing like the coding in my TCU.
However, the first link does have potential. It is for a different Aisin transmission (an AG6 while ours is an AQ8), but the coding looks very similar. The bit he changed from a 2 to a 1 is also a 2 in the coding in my car. I do not have the Digital cockpit, but my instrument panel looks like the one in the post. This might be worth a shot.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The Audi Q5 procedure will not work on our Tiguans. That adaptation channel does not exist in my TCU, and the coding looks nothing like the coding in my TCU.
> However, the first link does have potential. It is for a different Aisin transmission (an AG6 while ours is an AQ8), but the coding looks very similar. The bit he changed from a 2 to a 1 is also a 2 in the coding in my car. I do not have the Digital cockpit, but my instrument panel looks like the one in the post. This might be worth a shot.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Don, are you going to give it a shot to see if it works?

Side note, do you know what dynamical low beam lights mean in 4B long coding? ice4life, sdvolksGTI and I are wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don, are you going to give it a shot to see if it works?
> 
> Side note, do you know what dynamical low beam lights mean in 4B long coding? ice4life, sdvolksGTI and I are wondering.


It is now on my list of things to try when I get a chance, but it is a bit hectic around here this time of year. I'm not sure when I will try it. 

as for the side note: I do not know. I don't have a controller 4B (I have an SE), what does it do? I thought all the lighting stuff was in 09.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice, here’s what I’ve found real quick. Looks like it was done via long coding bit changes. I’m sure it’s specific to the particular model of transmission. Appears just a quick glance it’ll work for automatic transmission, not DSG.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8730849-VCDS-Enable-Display-of-Gear-while-in-D-amp-S
> 
> ...


my coding is very different from the sportwagen coding unfortunately. And I don't have those listed adaptations from the Audi.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> my coding is very different from the sportwagen coding unfortunately. And I don't have those listed adaptations from the Audi.


Long coding doesn’t match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It is now on my list of things to try when I get a chance, but it is a bit hectic around here this time of year. I'm not sure when I will try it.
> 
> as for the side note: I do not know. I don't have a controller 4B (I have an SE), what does it do? I thought all the lighting stuff was in 09.
> 
> ...


4B houses functions such as city light, rain light and predictive AFS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The Audi Q5 procedure will not work on our Tiguans. That adaptation channel does not exist in my TCU, and the coding looks nothing like the coding in my TCU.
> However, the first link does have potential. It is for a different Aisin transmission (an AG6 while ours is an AQ8), but the coding looks very similar. The bit he changed from a 2 to a 1 is also a 2 in the coding in my car. I do not have the Digital cockpit, but my instrument panel looks like the one in the post. This might be worth a shot.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


I was just thinking and wondering for those with OBD11 could they do a before and after comparison of this string to see if the bit was changed from a 2 to a 1 as mentioned in the first link referenced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Not all transmission firmwares accept coding.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, but wondering is OBD11 doing to enable showing of drive gears. In the threads referenced it appears to work with an automatic transmission without flashing the TCU. Now granted the thread found is a 6 speed compared to an 8 speed in the Tiguan. The threads do reference that DSG models require a TCU flash. 

So if OBD11 is able to make this change, wondering what that change is and can/does an OBD11 user have the ability to compare and contrast the coding string?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

